# Business Name



## Sir Vape (15/8/14)

Hi guys

I have been fortunate to meet some amazing suppliers recently overseas and after some consideration have decided to set up shop  Awaiting the forum officials to sort out my access to retailers forum but in the meantime I'm looking at a business name. I have settled on two but can't decide and need your help 

MoVapes
SirVapes

Let me know your thoughts?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Die Kriek (15/8/14)

Sir Vapes has my vote!
Medieval movies always have fog everywhere, so a medieval theme is the perfect fit for a vape shope

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## KimH (15/8/14)

Sir Vapes has my vote too - @Die Kriek makes a valid point.

Good luck with your new venture

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WHeunis (15/8/14)

I also like SirVapes more.

While considering your business name, consider how it impacts other things as well.
From my perspective: Branding. How would you advertise, Logo, etc.

Sir has so many nice possibilities in the imagination right from the get-go...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 6ghost9 (15/8/14)

SirVapes.....You logo needs to have a mustache though! It just needs it

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Sir Vape (15/8/14)

@6ghost9 I have designed two logos already and yeah the SirVapes has a tash

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 6ghost9 (15/8/14)

The Inhaler said:


> @6ghost9 I have designed two logos already and yeah the SirVapes has a tash

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (15/8/14)

Definitely Sir Vapes

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (15/8/14)

so looks like Sir Vapes it is.... you do know that you will need to be stocking ePipes with a name like that hey

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## RoSsIkId (15/8/14)

Neil Patrick Harris (Barney Stinson) actually sports a stashe in his new movie a million ways to die in the west.

Its a brilliant movie

And yes if you go sir, it needs a stashe

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ET (15/8/14)

nice one dude. online or brick and mortar?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (15/8/14)

SirVapes for sure. All the best.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq (15/8/14)

Sir Vapes seems like the winner hands down. good luck going forward

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Heckers (15/8/14)

6ghost9 said:


> SirVapes.....You logo needs to have a mustache though! It just needs it


 
Twisted 420's line of e-liquid

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sir Vape (15/8/14)

Feeling the LOVE guys. Thank you so much 

SirVapes it is 

It's early days and a website will be up and running soon. Stocks should be in first/second week of September if all goes according to plan. Waiting on production of a few items and finalising a few odds and ends. What I can tell you @BumbleBee is pipes is a range we will be concentrating on, as well as ...... 

Well we will just have to keep that a surprise 

As soon as we have the go on the retailers forum and confirmation on delivery times of our items we will be taking pre-orders.

Appreciate your feedback and support 

Vape like a Sir

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Marzuq (15/8/14)

Like the catch phrase 

Disappearing into to the clouds..

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Cat (15/8/14)

@The Inhaler, what products are you going to be selling? 
More retailers in Durban would be good ...whereabouts are you?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sir Vape (15/8/14)

Hi Cat

I will be selling solely on the forum and through our website eventually. I will not have a shop as such. Will be letting everyone know what our lineup will be pretty soon

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Marzuq (16/8/14)

@The Inhaler... Let's hope some fuzion juices in that list 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gizmo (16/8/14)

Congratulations on the start of your new business. I have pm'ed you the requirements I need to setup your forum. This topic will be moved there once finalized.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Richard (16/8/14)

Tagline/moto:

SirVapes - Respect the Vapour
SirVapes - Respect the Vaper.

or both .

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## rogue zombie (16/8/14)

I actually like MoVapes.
SirVapes is still cool though.


----------



## BumbleBee (16/8/14)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> I actually like MoVapes.
> SirVapes is still cool though.


I think it sounds too "gangsta"

Yo yo gimme mo vapes ma homie, it's like dat G! Peace

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## saiman (16/8/14)

My 1 cent: It all depends on your target market and the kind of products that make you different to any other online vape shop. MoVapes for me resonated more in the electronic music, video gamer, 20ish something male space. SirVapes is a bit more refined and sits better in the Hippster, organic, craft beer, roof top market, biscuit mill etc space. I think the latter has more legs from branding point of view. Look at some of the craft beer brands for some great branding ideas

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## rogue zombie (16/8/14)

BumbleBee said:


> I think it sounds too "gangsta"
> 
> Yo yo gimme mo vapes ma homie, it's like dat G! Peace



Lol... well, you've broken it now.

I was thinking along the lines of "I want MOre vape..., juice!"

But I can see how you got to that. And that would be lame.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sir Vape (16/8/14)

Okay decided to shorten it to Sir Vape. Thanks once again for all your feedback. So here's what I been playing with. Let me know your thoughts?

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Marzuq (16/8/14)

That looks good. Wud buy the juice jst cos the label looks good 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## saiman (16/8/14)

Love it. Vert nice


----------



## rogue zombie (16/8/14)

Yeah, I want a bottle of that juice!
Very cool label.


----------



## Metal Liz (17/8/14)

The Inhaler said:


> View attachment 9947
> 
> 
> Okay decided to shorten it to Sir Vape. Thanks once again for all your feedback. So here's what I been playing with. Let me know your thoughts?


Very very nice Sir 

Love it! Best of luck with your new venture 

sent from a Reo & MVP happy cloud


----------



## Joey786 (17/8/14)

Ur nick should ve been

SirVapesAlot


----------

